# Simple to follow startup guide wanted



## 4maddogs (May 4, 2010)

We upgraded from our old camper in November to a new Suntor 530LP. We are very pleased with it but due to work and family it has not had much use yet. 

I am going away over the weekend and started to read the manual  

That brings me toi my question!! Does anyone have or has written down themselves a simple to follow set up? Things like water, filling water heater, loo etc? Which knobs get turned off etc? 
I drained everything down for the freeze so need to start again and am having difficulty remembering and undertanding the handbook. :lol: 
Thanks


----------

